# Wie viel Gold habt ihr gebunkert?



## Hishabye (7. September 2009)

Seit WotlK sagt man, man kann genug Gold sammeln und niemand müsste am  "Hungertuch nagen"^^

Ist das wirklich so?
Und wie viele sind es eigentlich die sich auch 10 x Chopper  und 10x Tundramammut leisten können?

Und wie viel Zeit investiert ihr in Gold farmen? Oder kommt das Gold auch ganz alleine zu euch? =)


----------



## Bremgor (7. September 2009)

Ach, also ich könnte mehr gebrauchen^^ Brauch für Twinks noch Epic Mount, sowie Gold um berufe zu skillen^^


----------



## Gosi (7. September 2009)

over 9000!111111


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Ähhm ja... Jetzt haben schon 6 Leute >200.000 Gold.

KJlingt nicht sehr glaubhaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheney (7. September 2009)

Da ich mir letzte Woche ein Band der Kirin Tor gekauft habe, besitze ich mit meinem Main nur noch rund 5300g im Moment


----------



## Korgor (7. September 2009)

Ich nage am Hungertuch...

Habe ich mal wieder Gold, ist es gleich wieder für Flasks, Bufffood, Verzauberungen und Sockel weg.
Tank = viel Reparaturkosten

Hänge atm bei ~1,2k


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (7. September 2009)

ich hab nur 3k


----------



## Kentoff (7. September 2009)

200.000G geht ehh nicht maximum ist doch auf 49.990G gesetzt pro char und 4 chars mit fast 50k Gold hat ehh keiner


----------



## Chelrid (7. September 2009)

Kentoff schrieb:


> 200.000G geht ehh nicht maximum ist doch auf 49.990G gesetzt pro char und 4 chars mit fast 50k Gold hat ehh keiner



falsch, Grenze pro char liegt bei 217k irgendwas, weil da im Code des Spieles schluss ist.


----------



## Holoas (7. September 2009)

Kentoff schrieb:


> 200.000G geht ehh nicht maximum ist doch auf 49.990G gesetzt pro char und 4 chars mit fast 50k Gold hat ehh keiner



geht wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das maximum ist 214.000 und ein paar kleine ^^


zum Thema ich hab 1 gold mehr als das Gold-Cap erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne scherz ich hab meistens unter 1000 ^^


----------



## Kentoff (7. September 2009)

ham sies geändert? war zu classic zumindest so is des erste ma das ich 214.000 hör


----------



## Kronas (7. September 2009)

konstant ca 900, kommt etwa genausoviel rein wie ich ausgeben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killdich (7. September 2009)

Hab immer so ca. 1k g übrig.

btw: Die Grenze bei 214k gibt es auch nicht mehr. Die liegt jetzt noch höher seit sie damals erreicht wurde.


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. September 2009)

Nur 600 Gold gerade auf meinem bankchar schicke da immer
das Gold hin^^

Habe mir auch erst Epic Fliegen + Dual Spec gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (7. September 2009)

atm habe ich 8000G werde bis 10K horten und dann Twink Epicreiten kaufen ^^


----------



## Kvick (7. September 2009)

wow da bin ich mit 6.3k ja schon gut dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... bin aber einer der Ärmsten aus meiner Gilde ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicool (7. September 2009)

51k ^^


----------



## Lich Dragon (7. September 2009)

Ich hab inmoment 7300-7500 gold^^


----------



## Holoas (7. September 2009)

Nagut ich hatte bis vor 2 Monaten auch noch 14500 aber jetzt darf ich mit stolz verkünden das ich mir ein Chopper geholt habe hehe !
--->> Angeb ^^


----------



## Kamaji (7. September 2009)

ich glaub ich war bei 40g als ich den acc gekündigt habe


----------



## Shaxer (7. September 2009)

ich verlier bald alles wegen fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikoxus (7. September 2009)

Hab so ca 11K Gold auf meinem Main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scar-6-6-6 (7. September 2009)

Also da meine Frau vor 3 Wochen zu Warhammer Online gewechselt ist, mehr denn je gg

Tägliche mach ich nur die beim Argentumturnier, Koch-, Angel-, und die Juwe Quest.

mit dem Gold und täglich 2 Epic Steinchen im AH lebt es sich wesentlich ruhiger in WoW.

Derzeit sind es knappe 8k

und auf der Bank liegen noch roh Steine im Wert von knapp 4k

und Mats im Postfach nochmal so ca 4-5k


----------



## boonfish (7. September 2009)

~10k


----------



## schnupfen770 (7. September 2009)

OVERNINETHOOOUUUUSSAAAAAAAND!!!!!


Nee, um realistisch zu bleiben: Ich hab momentan ~ 200G bar ^^


----------



## Richblue (7. September 2009)

hab jetzt 11k aber schon chopper ,tundramammut , großes Eissmammutkost ja auch 9k^^ und den komischen Ring aus Dalaran als Juwe hat man irgendie immer Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorb001 (7. September 2009)

Juhuuuu,

dann wissen die Hacker ja wenigstens welche accs sich lohnen und welche nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desthoria (7. September 2009)

So 17000g 
Alles von Daylis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xardurius (7. September 2009)

ich investiere wenig zeit zum goldfarmen. ab und zu eine stunde und dann ist fertig. mache es aber auch nur
wenn ich das gold unbedingt brauche.


----------



## Cybereule (7. September 2009)

Ich hab atm 3,2k aber mal OT:Wie farmt ihr euer Gold? Ich hab als Beruf Kräuterkunde und ich hab genug von Pflanzen, die eh zu wenig einbringen, Chinamann sei dank...

Dailys sind auch ned so meins, was kennt ihr noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiy09 (7. September 2009)

Hab 15.000 Gold Konstant seid 3 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir gest vorgenommen NIEMALS unter diesen Betrag zu gehen, weil ich es mir für irgendwas Imba Hardcore cooles aufspare was villeicht noch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thrall EU


----------



## Soiy09 (7. September 2009)

Achja, Meine Jobs sind BergBau und IngiKunst, mit 2. kann man eig kein Gold machen, Aber BergBau bringt dank dem Neuen Patch richtig saftig Kohle ins Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slarianox (7. September 2009)

Hi
Ich bin atm aug 190`780g und ein Paar silber, da ich fast ausschleisslich AH Handel betreibe Sprich Billig Kaufen teuer verkaufen ^^hab ich 4 monaten gute 80k gold gemacht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja Gekonnt ist eben gekonnt ^^
Grüsse


----------



## Haidutschi (7. September 2009)

Also:

ich hab etwa 8k Gold, wobei ich 6k aus BC mitgeschleppt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt farm ich wieder seit 2 Wochen mal gucken was da geht,
20k sollten ja wohl drin sein. BB ftw!


----------



## Tha Black Dahlia Murder (7. September 2009)

Slarianox schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich bin atm aug 190`780g und ein Paar silber, da ich fast ausschleisslich AH Handel betreibe Sprich Billig Kaufen teuer verkaufen ^^hab ich 4 monaten gute 80k gold gemacht so
> 
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn, wie man auf soviel Gold kommt. :O

Zum Fred: Ich hab für gewöhnlich unter 1000 Gold. Gebt mal Tipps. Wie macht ihr euer Gold?


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2009)

Momentan hab ich ca. 9k Gold, hab aber auch mit 4 Chars Epicflugskill erlernt, sowie Kaltwetterflug.. da sind dann auch mal wieder schnell 24k drauf gegangen. ;D


----------



## Mind89 (7. September 2009)

hm, Dailys vom Turnier machen, sind schonmal 150g+ (glaub ich ^^)
Zur not noch Söhne Hodirs questen.
Dauert zusammen ja nur ca. 1 Std..
Das summiert sich dann schon ganz schön wenn man die täglich macht :>


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (7. September 2009)

Bevor ich epic fliegen hatte, immer so um die 3k. Nachdem ich mir epic fliegen gekauft hatte, war ich immer unter 1000, ausser das eine Mal wo ich 1k für meinen Twink (dualspecc) gefarmt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Farmen find ich einfach zu öde.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (7. September 2009)

Mind89 schrieb:


> hm, Dailys vom Turnier machen, sind schonmal 150g+ (glaub ich ^^)
> Zur not noch Söhne Hodirs questen.
> Dauert zusammen ja nur ca. 1 Std..
> Das summiert sich dann schon ganz schön wenn man die täglich macht :>




seit ich bei den söhnen ehrfürchtig bin, mach ich gar keine daylies mehr ... mir ist das zu blöd!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*@thread:* hab immer so 10k rumliegen, alles drüber wird für sinnloses (zB zuletzt täuschungskugel) ausgegeben.
mache mein gold nur mit juwe & schmieden (jaaaa, ich hab schmieden geschrieben), für farmberufe bin ich eh zu faul.


----------



## Nagostyrian (7. September 2009)

Als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe, waren es etwa 29800. Hab aber 3000 an Freunde verschenkt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Gosi schrieb:


> over 9000!111111



dem kann ich mich anschließen


----------



## Cybereule (7. September 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe, waren es etwa 29800. Hab aber 3000 an Freunde verschenkt.



Willst du mein Freund sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slarianox (7. September 2009)

Tha schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, wie man auf soviel Gold kommt. :O
> 
> Zum Fred: Ich hab für gewöhnlich unter 1000 Gold. Gebt mal Tipps. Wie macht ihr euer Gold?



Naja es ist harte Arbeit Und ich hab das Ganze ja auchschon seit 2.1 am Laufen also sooo schnell geht das nicht ^^ aber ich will das Gold auch nicht verkaufen oder so es Macht mir einfach Spass das Gold zu sammeln und zu Horten fals ich mir doch mal was anschaffen möchte (ich habe nebenbei noch einen Hunter mit dem ich Farme also nur ah geht ned ^^ aber der Hunter hat nur ein Rar flugmount mehr ned also ich hab da noch kein gold für mounts oder Fliegen ausgegeben ^^)


----------



## tkone1983 (7. September 2009)

Habe knapp 8 k bekomme da ich aktiv raide immer viele Embleme der Eroberung rein und tausche die dann gegen diese Ulduarkugeln ein auf meinen server zwischen 250-300 g wert gehen auch sofort immer weg.


----------



## Card09 (7. September 2009)

Slarianox schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich bin atm aug 190`780g und ein Paar silber, da ich fast ausschleisslich AH Handel betreibe Sprich Billig Kaufen teuer verkaufen ^^hab ich 4 monaten gute 80k gold gemacht so
> 
> 
> ...



Wegen solchen verlierern wie du es bist sind die preise so scheisse...

Ich z.b. meins gut und stell was sau billig rein weil ichs nimmer brauch oder nur schnell loswerden will ...

solche geldgeilen schweine brauch keiner sry


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Card09 schrieb:


> Wegen solchen verlierern wie du es bist sind die preise so scheisse...
> 
> Ich z.b. meins gut und stell was sau billig rein weil ichs nimmer brauch oder nur schnell loswerden will ...
> 
> solche geldgeilen schweine brauch keiner sry



mimimi mimimi mimimimi mimimimimi?


----------



## Onico (7. September 2009)

also ich kauf mir morgen  gold damit ich mir 5 mal das tundramammut des reisenden kauffen kann ....




































































ne
scherz

hab etwas über 30k


----------



## Slarianox (7. September 2009)

Card09 schrieb:


> Wegen solchen verlierern wie du es bist sind die preise so scheisse...
> 
> Ich z.b. meins gut und stell was sau billig rein weil ichs nimmer brauch oder nur schnell loswerden will ...
> 
> solche geldgeilen schweine brauch keiner sry



Ehm Wayne?? 1. Mal achte auf deine Ausdrucksweise und 2. Ist es im "RL" wie ihr es nennt anderst?? Ebay Amazon oder was weis ich Kaufen billig und verkaufen Teuer btw Ebay kauft man billig z.b. ein Auto und verkauft es Teurer wieder. Junge komm aus deinem Zimmer und Lebe mal auf unserem Planeten Erde und nicht auf Azeroth, THATS BUISNESS mein Lieber ^^


----------



## Anudo (7. September 2009)

74500 G immoment auf meinem Main.

Nach 3.2 innerhalb einer Woche ca. 30k Gold mit Steinchen gemacht, ähnliches beim größeren Patch davor mit den Glyphen....
Wär ich nicht zu faul und würde weiter schön Glyphen und Steinchen verkaufen könnte da auch schon mehr als doppelt soviel Gold stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, Tundramammut und Chopper hab ich natürlich auch

lg


----------



## Soiy09 (7. September 2009)

Also ich finde es als Verkäufer von Erzen gut, wenn Erze überteuert im AH zu verkaufen sind, und Hasse Leute wie dich wo die Sachen immer zu Billig reinstellen sodass man kein Gold machen kann >=|


----------



## Aitaro (7. September 2009)

31723g 23s 31c

5 chars auf 70+ (3 davon 80) alle mit epic flugmount und kaltwetterflug..

bekomm ich jetz nen eis? oO


----------



## Slarianox (7. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Also ich finde es als Verkäufer von Erzen gut, wenn Erze überteuert im AH zu verkaufen sind, und Hasse Leute wie dich wo die Sachen immer zu Billig reinstellen sodass man kein Gold machen kann >=|


Ganz meine Rede ^^
Nur Verkaufe ichnicht nur Erze sondern alles was es zu verkaufen gillt. Ausserdem kaufe ich gerne auch mal teure Sachen wo ich weis dass man es noch Teurer los wird, also helfe ich wenn man es Logisch bedenkt euchgold zu machen und mache nebenher noch etwas mehr gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (7. September 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> bekomm ich jetz nen eis? oO




ne nen Keks ! *keks werf*


----------



## Mithriwan (7. September 2009)

Nein, bei lecker Eis helfen dir auch 30k WoW Gold nix, da brauchts leider Euronen.


----------



## Big-bang (7. September 2009)

ich habe aufm ganzen server gradmal 200g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin echt zu faul um zu farmen ich mach am tag vlt 5 tägliche quest damit ich nicht mehr ausgebe als ich hab ^^


----------



## Slarianox (7. September 2009)

Big-bang schrieb:


> ich habe aufm ganzen server gradmal 200g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Versuchs ma auf meine Weise, Kauf dir z.b. En Stack Kupfererz (ka was die bei euch so an Wert haben) für 20g und verkaufs für 25g, schonma 5g plus gemacht ^^ wenn einer Skillen will wird er auch das Stack kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (7. September 2009)

Card09 schrieb:


> Wegen solchen verlierern wie du es bist sind die preise so scheisse...
> 
> Ich z.b. meins gut und stell was sau billig rein weil ichs nimmer brauch oder nur schnell loswerden will ...
> 
> solche geldgeilen schweine brauch keiner sry



meinst es auch gut mit mir und verkaufst mir ein auto für 100 euro? Ferrari oder so? Oder biste im RL genauso ein geldgeiles Schwein? (Schwein ist eine Tierart und keine Beleidigung, Verwarnungen o.ä. dürfen die Mods daher für sich behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) In WoW is das AH hauptsächlich zum Goldverdienen da, und wenn mal alles für ein paar Kupfer zum Fenster rausschmeißt macht man kein Gold.

Ich hab meistens so knapp an den 1000 beim Main, abundzu schick ich dann mal die hälfte an den Bankchar, KA wieviel da jetzt genau liegt, so 9k könntens jetzt sein.


----------



## Sundarkness (7. September 2009)

Big-bang schrieb:


> ich habe aufm ganzen server gradmal 200g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dito ... ich schemisse viel zu viel g fü twinks raus die dann keinen fun mehr machen xD
Ausserdem seh ich fast nie titanerz obwohl 5stück 99g wert sind ... schade


----------



## Shaddarim (7. September 2009)

Du kriegst wenn schon *ein* Eis und nicht "nen".

Oder sagst du im Restaurant: Ich hätte gerne nen Bier?^^


btt: hatte, bevor ich aufgehört habe immer konstant zwischen 1 und 1,5 k aber nie weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiy09 (7. September 2009)

Titanerz 20 Erze 

450 Gold 50 Silber Sofort
400 Gold 50 Silber Gebot


Dann stellt eurer Erze für 

450 Gold 50 Silber Sofort
400 Gold 49 Silber Gebot   rein.

Und nicht , wie es die meisten tun, für 350 Gold -.-

So wie oben von mir aufgeschrieben Verdient ihr genauso viel wie der Vorgänger , eure Erze werden früher gekauft weil sie ganz oben stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaupause (7. September 2009)

Shaddarim schrieb:


> Oder sagst du im Restaurant: Ich hätte gerne nen Bier?^^



jo sag ich, liegt wohl daran, das du nicht aus sachsen bist ^^


----------



## Sylwa (7. September 2009)

Gosi schrieb:


> over 9000!111111


epic!!! 
ich habe jüngst leider nich over 9000, eher 90 ^^


----------



## Xondor (7. September 2009)

Teile alles mit nem Freund, auf unserer extra dafür eingerichteten Twinkgildenbank liegen derzeit etwa 4k gold. Und Zeug im Wert von ca 2k g.


----------



## Teradas (7. September 2009)

0-1000,
Naja genauer,25 Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt kommt mir nicht " oO n00b,wie kann man denn sowenig gold haben?"
Ja,farmen macht keinen Spaß und Dailys auf die Dauer auch nicht...
Und Spaß ist doch der Sinn des Spiels.. ;D


----------



## Seryma (7. September 2009)

Das Goldlimit liegt genau bei *214748 Gold 36 Silber und 46 Kupfer!*

Ich habe auf jedem meiner 7 Chars mindestens 150g, auf meinen 2 80ern aber je 2000g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt wenige Spieler die das erreicht haben, siehe -> Blizzard Forum - Thema zum Goldcap


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (7. September 2009)

16 K G nachdem ich mir Mammut für meinen Main gehohlt habe, Epic fliegen für Twinks und für 8 K in etwa BOEitems für den letzten Twink. Wenn ich mich im AH anstrenge schaffe ich 7-8 K die Woche, bin aber zu faul dafür im Moment. Zudem ist des AH im Moment von Deppen verseucht die unbendingt gleich 20 Stück von etwas zu 50 % des Preises reinstellen müssen. Aber egal man macht noch ordentlich Gold  mit VZ (dissen von den Juweringen und Mats verkaufen) und Juwe(100 % fürs reinstellen von manchen geschliffenen Steinen sind keine Seltenheit). Der Handel mit Glyphen bringt auch einiges ein doch ist bedeutend anstrengender oben mitzuspielen auf dem Markt. Ich müsste auch mal die Banktwinks aufräumen. Da kommen bestimmt 40-50 K an gelagerten Mats zusammen. Adligenkartensets, Vzmats, Äonenkram, Stoffe, Leder und alles mögliche an anderen Kram.


----------



## Karius (7. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ähhm ja... Jetzt haben schon 6 Leute >200.000 Gold.
> 
> KJlingt nicht sehr glaubhaft.
> 
> ...



Ich hab zu BC Zeiten schon über 20k pro Monat machen können. Zwar hab ich bei 60k aufgehört und hab von da an gar nicht mehr gefarmt, aber 200k ist für jemanden der Beruftwinks hat, im AH agiert und durchgehend spielt überhaupt nicht unrealistisch.


----------



## Lulujaban (7. September 2009)

Ich bin in den roten Zahlen... schulde nem Kumpel 900g... besitze momentan 300g^^


----------



## Teradas (7. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Das Goldlimit liegt genau bei *214748 Gold 36 Silber und 46 Kupfer!*
> 
> Ich habe auf jedem meiner 7 Chars mindestens 150g, auf meinen 2 80ern aber je 2000g
> 
> ...


Das war zu BC-Zeiten.
Vielleicht ist es jetzt mit WotLK auch schon angehoben.


----------



## PitbullStylez (7. September 2009)

143 Gold ._.


----------



## werdli2 (7. September 2009)

Kentoff schrieb:


> 200.000G geht ehh nicht maximum ist doch auf 49.990G gesetzt pro char und 4 chars mit fast 50k Gold hat ehh keiner




das ist falsch sicher geht mehr als 50 000 habe ja nen char mit 50k


----------



## Onico (7. September 2009)

wie schon gesagt ich habe über 30 k ^^

und das mammut 
und nen chopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (7. September 2009)

werdli2 schrieb:


> das ist falsch sicher geht mehr als 50 000 habe ja nen char mit 50k



Lol, na dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss neu anfangen, so ein Stuss - von daher 0-1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (7. September 2009)

Natürlich über 200.000 Gold!


----------



## Mirmamirmo (7. September 2009)

1200 ca. also das reicht erst mal hab 2 Chars das epische fliegen beigebracht. Und 2 mal Dual also ich denke es wird jetzt wieder wachsen.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (7. September 2009)

atm 200g und paar zerquetschte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (7. September 2009)

Momentan ca 16 k, aber ich habe jetzt auch 7 Leute denen ich in letzter Zeit das epische fliegen (a 5000 G) kaufen musste.


----------



## Murgul5 (7. September 2009)

Ich besitz das Tundramammut und den Feuerstuhl (Angeb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) + Schnelles Fliegen + Dualspecc= 37k Gold (Feuerstuhl 15k Gold, war noch zu den Zeiten als Titanstahlbarren 200g wert waren).

Und ich bin mommentan bei ~6.000 Gold wieder angelangt auf Hordenseite und 2.000 Auf Allianzseite (nur durch Auktionshausbetrieb, ganz schön dumm manche Allys xD).

Berufe Lederer und Kürschner, damit mach ich leider kein Gold :/

Das Gold hab ich eigentlich nur durch Tägliche Quests und teilweise durch das Auktionshaus gemacht. Und natürlich immer die grauen Items sammeln und beim NPC verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (7. September 2009)

Konstant ca. 100g, ich hab bisher keine Sekunde gefarmt, und ich kauf/sammel grad fürs Vergelter-Equip zusammen, deswegen bisschen low, und meine Einnahmen werden von Reppkosten etc. verschlungen.


----------



## Shaddarim (7. September 2009)

blaupause schrieb:


> jo sag ich, liegt wohl daran, das du nicht aus sachsen bist ^^




hmm daran wirds wohl liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wusste gar nich dass man da so spricht 

naja, wieder was gelernt


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (7. September 2009)

ich weiß net, will mit meinen 400000k gerundet net angeben und irgendwelche acc hacker auf mich lenken.... xD

spaß, ich hab kaum gold, twinks kosten einfach zu viel^^


----------



## Llyn (7. September 2009)

3500g ca. mit 3 chars zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need more 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (7. September 2009)

ca 1400 glaub ich ....musst kommplett umsockeln auf epic steinchen und hab mri epic fleigen udn 2 ma berserker auf die waffen gegönnt ^^ sonst hab ich so ca 4k fals ma was tolles im ah ist =D


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. September 2009)

ich liege im fünfstelligen bereich.


----------



## Petersburg (7. September 2009)

so um die 1050 g. aber es werden täglich mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordeCrusher (7. September 2009)

Also ich versuch den Stand immer so bei 10000 zu halten, aber in letzter Zeit hab ich einige Berufe geskillt und bin leider nicht um ein paar Kosten drum rumgekommen. ^^ 
Das heißt: Habe ich unter 10000 farme ich bis ich 10000 hab und dann lass ichs schleifen. Ich hab gern ein dickeres Geldpolster. ^^


----------



## -Migu- (7. September 2009)

Da ich noch keinen 80er habe und erst auf LvL 60 rumhocke, hab ich erst 400g, ich spare für das Flugmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimo (7. September 2009)

Beim letzen Login vor 4 Monaten müssten es so 2000g gewesen sein.Jedoch alles nur durch Questen und gelegentlich ein paar Sachen im Ah verkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex (7. September 2009)

Gosi schrieb:


> over 9000!111111



Vegeta, what does the Scouter say about is gold amount?


----------



## Bloodsaber (7. September 2009)

also hab zur zeit 12k gold

hab mir 2 mal epic fliegen geleistet und 2 mal kaltwetterflug
+ mounts und pets (zb Motorat, pets ausm AH...)
+ Berufe
+ gels ausgegebn für erfolge (zb "Wahnsinnige" (in arbeit))

= hät ich bestimmt 75k-100k gold


----------



## Teradas (7. September 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich liege im fünfstelligen bereich.


10000,oder 99999,ist halt ein kleiner unterschied,wenn man im 5-Stelligen Bereich sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aada (7. September 2009)

ich hab 28k gold

4 Chars mit epicfliegen
4x Kaltwetterflug
2xDualspecc
1x Chopper 

da ich nun aber viel weniger zeit hab wird´s auch net mehr werden^^


----------



## pzzL (7. September 2009)

Also insgesamt auf meinem Acc (Main, Twinks, Bank etc.) ungefähr 73k.
Ja es ist ernst gemeint -.-''


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich liege im fünfstelligen bereich.


Ich auch - allerdings hinter dem 0 Komma .... ^^

Bin gerade mal wieder Gold farmen für das Fliegen meiner Twinks.
Und da war ich neulich doch erfreut, daß ich für Kaltwetterflug gar nicht erst Fliegen lernen musste -
mit meinem Druiden. Dachte, auch ein Druide muss das "normale" Fliegen trotz Fluggestalt vorher lernen ...

ps. Ich nehme gerne Spenden entgegen. ^^


----------



## Soiy09 (7. September 2009)

Wie schon gesagt, ich habe 15.000 Gold

Und habe alle 47 HordePets von den Hauptstädten leider "vor" dem Patch 3.2 gekauft sonst hätte ich sicher so an die 600 Gold gepsart.
Und habe 1x Episch Fliegen + Nordend Fliegen gekauft.


Kleiner Tipp, lasst euren Acc von einem Chinfarmer Hacken, dann holt ihn nach 1er Woche wieder und Wolla ihr habt 30k-40k Gold =)

Das Glück hatte ich mal, wollte den Acc bei Ebay verkaufen, spricht mich ein Engländer an, der sagte er zahle mir sofort 300euro via paypal.
Ich dachte nur, WOW, habe sofort ja gesagt und ihm die Daten gegeben, bis dahin wusste ich noch nicht das man bei Paypal das Geld sofort zurücknehmen kann innerhalb von Einer Woche. Deshalb lies sich der Betrag auch nicht sofort auf Mein Konto überweisen.

Naja, nach 3 Tagen habe ich den Account dann zurückgeholt und MASSEN!!! an Erzen jeder Art  und Äonen Kristalle.

Ich konnts kaum noch erwarten das zu gold zu machen und habe dabei das AH und seine Preise total zertrümmert und in 2 Tagen stolze 40k Gold gemacht.


Hier möchte ich mich nochmal an den dummen Chinesen Bedanken, hahah OWNED xD


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2009)

@ *Soiy09*

Dafür solltest Du permanent gebannt werden - für diesen Handel!
Und warum geht Ihr immer von Chinesen aus?!
Du machst doch anscheinend genau das, was Du denen vorwirfst!


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. September 2009)

Seit 3.2 hab ich knapp über 50k.


----------



## Veilchen (7. September 2009)

2,5k :-/ bin also nicht der reichste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> 10000,oder 99999,ist halt ein kleiner unterschied,wenn man im 5-Stelligen Bereich sagt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tjo, kann man halten wie ein dachdecker. mein motto....

gold hat man, oder nicht. punkt.


----------



## Soiy09 (7. September 2009)

Es war ja nicht beabsichtigt das das so einen wandel nimmt.

Und Chinese weil er  Nur noch Erze Hatte in Bank und in Postfach, irgendwie waren alle Erze dank Support hergestellt kA ob der da getrickst hat oder die Einfach gelöscht hatte weil er zu viele Hatte und nicht das farmen stoppen konnte.

Naja und er Hatte die PvP Skillung mit welcher ein NPC am schnellsten Downgeht, was Chinafarmer so haben.


----------



## Al_xander (7. September 2009)

Grüße, 

jo habe genug Gold um nen Bettler in SW zu ärgern =D
500g reinlegen und mit dem Hund spazieren gehn.
Aber ich will ma beim Thema bleiben.
Jo habe genug Gold, aber einige meiner "Friends" brauchen bissl Finanziele Hilfe
Das was Blizz sagt mit "Keiner wird mehr am Hungertuch hängen" stimmt wohl net so ganz.
Aber was solls das Glück is mit denen die Glückspilze sind ^^

Edit: first auf Seite 6 ! Pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD ^^

MfG Al_x

Schurke aus Leidenschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und du ?!​


----------



## todesstern (7. September 2009)

ja gebt den hackern noch n tipp welchen account lohnenswert ist zu hacken xD


----------



## Deathanubis (7. September 2009)

leider unrealistische Ergebnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorak (7. September 2009)

davon das dsa gold cap auf 49k gesetzt wurde mehrk ich recht wenig...
nen paar tips wen ihr es erreichen wollt...
nützliche addons wie auctioneer runterladen.
Marktlücken finden un sie schließen.
Alles was ihr habt/herstellt/ oder findet.. ab sins ah ob grün grau episch oder rar wird eig fast alles gekauft.
hab sogar schon kopien von briefen verkauft... glaubt mir die kaufen alles... 
mfg


----------



## Gutgore (7. September 2009)

hab mal -4 wochen ins ah gesteckt und hab so 45k gold gemacht , seit 2 monaten mach ich das nicht mehr und hab nur noch ca 5k gold-.- ich bin wieder dabei ah handel zu treiben^^


----------



## Soiy09 (7. September 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> ja gebt den hackern noch n tipp welchen account lohnenswert ist zu hacken xD




Meinst du mich?, Er hat meinen Account Unrechtmäßig besessen und damit gefarmt, er hat ihn mir Quasi geklaut, ich habe ihn mir zurückgeholt, und ...^^ Weiter wisst ihr ja


----------



## Konion (7. September 2009)

500gold^^


----------



## SinjiD (7. September 2009)

1000-2000 mehr nicht und nicht weniger sollte mir vllt ma gescheite berufe zulegen...-.-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (7. September 2009)

soviel


----------



## winklto (7. September 2009)

ca 20.000 gold

wird aber iwie ned mehr und ned weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (7. September 2009)

Öhm auf allen chars , 120^^ instanz bosse geben mir gerad so das gold zum reppen, bei verzauberungen , hui , da wirds schon knapp , aber iwie krieg ichs immer hin , manchmal reich , manchmal arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (7. September 2009)

Ich habe Atm nur knapp 20k rumliegen. dazu muss ich aber sagen das ich schon über 65k gold (vorm mountsammlertotpatch) für eben jene mounts ausgegeben hab^^


----------



## Frankensoldat (7. September 2009)

Bei mir sind es momentan ca. 160.000 Gold...

Aber das war sehr harte Arbeit..

Am besten verdient man sich ne goldene Nase mit Juwelenschleifen..

Habe Titanerz sondiert und die Mats im AH verkauft...


----------



## Dabow (7. September 2009)

Kentoff schrieb:


> 200.000G geht ehh nicht maximum ist doch auf 49.990G gesetzt pro char und 4 chars mit fast 50k Gold hat ehh keiner



Das Maximum liegt bei etwa 270.000 

Ich bin derzeit bei knapp 90 000 ! Habe 2 80er und einen aktiven Lagerchar


----------



## Envictus (7. September 2009)

Auf meinem inaktiven Jäger hatte/habe ich 6k Gold. 

Und auf dem Paladin lvl 63 den ich auf einem andern Server hochzocke ca. 600g ohne Berufe usw.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (7. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Titanerz 20 Erze
> 
> 450 Gold 50 Silber Sofort
> 400 Gold 50 Silber Gebot
> ...




Wenn ich sowas sehe, kaufe ich immer absichtlich das teurere. Also wenn es irgendwie ein Kupfer oder Silber ist. ^^


----------



## Kleito (7. September 2009)

Wenns hoch kommt, sind auf meinem Acc 10g. Aber ist ja egal, da der stillgelegt bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiy09 (7. September 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas sehe, kaufe ich immer absichtlich das teurere. Also wenn es irgendwie ein Kupfer oder Silber ist. ^^




Ich meine damit ja nur das sie das lieber so machen sollen und nicht von 450sofortkauf auf 350 sofortkauf runtergehen oder so . ich hoffe du verstehst mich


----------



## Tibu (7. September 2009)

Alle Chars zusammen gerechnet zwischen 10k und 12k
Davon zwei jeweils so 4-5k und Rest...Twinktaschengeld.


----------



## Dexter2000 (7. September 2009)

hatte so 6000gold, ein alter kolleg hatt in seiner gildenbank 1250000millionen gold das ist keine lüge hab es selber gesehn und er hatte glaub noch mehr über 2.50milo


----------



## Shaidra (7. September 2009)

mhhm ihr nagt echt alle am hungertuch oder ich hab immer 18k und mehr und zeit wotlk kann man viel zu leicht an gold kommen man muss nur wissen wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer schreibfehler findet kann sie behalten ^.^


----------



## ayanamiie (7. September 2009)

Zu bc hatte ich mal 64k Gold am start aber zu wotlk meistens nur raid gold also ca 1000-5000 Farmen is so nervig geworden


----------



## KenosDark (8. September 2009)

~150k, ich sehe das AH als Wirtschaftssimulator^^


----------



## Tamrac (8. September 2009)

meistens 1k. Aber niemals wirklich mehr. Ausser halt mal fürs Nordend fliegen zusammenfarmen... Beneide jeden, der soviel Zeit aufbringen kann, sich nen Chopper oder ähnliches zusammenzufarmen. Hab da selber allerdings auch wirklich nicht den Nerv zu...


----------



## Dagonzo (8. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ähhm ja... Jetzt haben schon 6 Leute >200.000 Gold.
> 
> KJlingt nicht sehr glaubhaft.
> 
> ...


Warum nicht? Schliesslich hat nachgewiesender Maßen schon jemand die 214K Grenze zu BC-Zeiten mit Kauf und Verkauf im AH sein Gold erreicht. Der Spieler hatte damals einen GM angeschrieben weil das Gold nicht weiter nach oben zählte. Als Antwort bekam er das er es auf andere Chars verteilen müsse, weil die Blizzard-Programmierer das als Grenze gesetzt hatten.


----------



## madmurdock (8. September 2009)

Gibt auch Lottomillionäre, die wieder in Armut leben, weil sie alles verprasst haben. Man kann sein Geld/Gold halt ziemlich leicht loswerden:

- Reittiere kaufen
- seltene Pets kaufen
- Twinks ausstatten/Enchanten
- Wipeabend wegen der neuen Ini/neuer Hardemode
- 100% aller Rezepte eines Berufes sammeln

usw usw.

mir fallen noch einige Sachen ein, aber es dürfte klar sein, worums mir geht. Wenn man nicht gerade Goldbeträge in Milliardenhöhe besitzt, kann man sein Gold immer wieder loswerden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir sinds atm "nur" noch um die 12000 Gold, aber ich habe mir auch schon so Sachen wie das 16000 Gold Mammut und ziemlich viele Rezepte (Ulduar zb) gekauft. Nächste grösste Sache wird dann der Chopper und 300er Fliegen für die restlichen Twinks. ;P


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2009)

WoW diese 80 Deppen die da 200k ausgewählt haben... GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich 200k Gold habt, dann wisst ihr sicher auch wo das Gold Cap liegt, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Dagonzo (8. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn ich 200k Gold habt, dann wisst ihr sicher auch wo das Gold Cap liegt, oder irre ich mich?


Ja wie ich schon sagte bei 214K (pro Char)


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2009)

Trotzdem unwahrscheinlich das 10% 200k Gold haben... denen war nur langweilig.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. September 2009)

Jo ich schätze mal es ist in Wirklichkeit <1%


----------



## Grushdak (8. September 2009)

Die exakte Grenze liegt immer noch bei 214748 Gold 36 Silber 46 Kupfer.

Und hier sieht man die Ökonomie in einem Zeitraffer - sehr anschaulich.^^

-> *How I Hit the Gold Cap in World of Warcraft!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterwarri (8. September 2009)

Gutes Topic das mal wieder beweist wie seriös die Antworten mancher Buffies sind.
Deswegen nehme ich keine Buffed Umfrage ernst.

Hänge meist zwischen 1-2k


----------



## BalianTorres (8. September 2009)

Card09 schrieb:


> Wegen solchen verlierern wie du es bist sind die preise so scheisse...
> 
> Ich z.b. meins gut und stell was sau billig rein weil ichs nimmer brauch oder nur schnell loswerden will ...
> 
> solche geldgeilen schweine brauch keiner sry



Willkommen im Leben, Tagträumer.

btw: hab im moment ca. 2,5k auf der hohen Kante  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollzacker (8. September 2009)

Ich liege bei Knapp 15K auf meinem Heimatserver, wenn ich da mehr Zeit investieren würde in Juwe und Glyphne hätte ich mit sicherheit schon wesentlich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Auf dem Server wo ich jetzt gerade angefangen habe, habe ich mit lvl 20 auch schon 100g zusammen, aber da kaufe ich auch relativ viel im AH ein um schneller voran zu kommen, bessere Rüssi halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Savo3 (8. September 2009)

Mein 80 Hat 3 Gold xD 
Naja ich spiel eh nichtmehr 
Wer will die 3 g haben ^^


----------



## Ahrês (8. September 2009)

habe momentan nur noch 400g, weil ich über 1600 g für beruf skillen ausgegeben habe xD aber normal habe ich so zwischen 1,5 und 2k gold in der tasche!


----------



## Theralk (8. September 2009)

da ich mir gestern nen mount für 17k gold geholt habe, hab ich nur noch 50g^^


----------



## Anburak-G (8. September 2009)

Gosi schrieb:


> over 9000!111111



Das kam mir auch in den Sinn als ich den Titel laß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackymiez (8. September 2009)

Habe so im schnitt 12 000 gold mit 5 Chars auf lvl 80, wobei ich schon einen Chopper habe und alle Chars schnell Fliegen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kthxbye (8. September 2009)

Bin bei 12,5k... klingt viel, aber 1x epic Fliegen für nen Twink + paar Gems/Enchants für neues Gear... schon isses futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mach mir da au keine Gedanken ^^
Ich spiele immer gleich... ich farme nich, sondern nutze nur die Gelegenheit.. (aktuell viel Gold durch Gems und Enchants gemacht mit 3.2).
Mal isses mehr (wie grad), dann wieder weniger... egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## TRC (8. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Trotzdem unwahrscheinlich das 10% 200k Gold haben... denen war nur langweilig.


Ist auch nicht wirklich repräsentativ, eine Umfrage ausgerechnet bei Bluffed.de^^.

Aber so schwer ist es garnicht, ans Gold-Cap zu kommen. Habe seit der Ankündigung, dass Titanerz sondierbar wird, fast alles (zu moderaten Preisen) aufgekauft, sondiert, dank Vorarbeit (Juwe-Daily und kaputte Halsketten) fast alle neuen Rezepte auf einen Schlag geholt und dann munter zu 500-600 g das Stück an den ersten Tagen verkauft. Und ich war bestimmt nicht der einzige, der das so oder ähnlich gemacht hat. Ergab insgesamt innerhalb der ersten 5 Tage ca. 180k Gold, dann purzelten die Preise. Jetzt sind es immerhin noch 5k-7k pro Tag, so dass ich das Gold in  meine Twinks investieren muss, um nicht ans Cap zu kommen.

Es gibt halt immer genug Leute, die unbedingt sofort etwas haben wollen, auch wenn es nur minimal besser ist als das, was sie schon haben. Davon leben Spieler wie ich...


----------



## CharlySteven (8. September 2009)

auf 2chars 5k also knap mehr als 10k =)


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn alle Spieler wie ich wären wärste arm xD


----------



## Bellthane (8. September 2009)

Ich hab atm ca. 5,3k aber ich spiele im allgemein nur mehr selten und wenn dann meinen Priester der gerade frisch 70 geworden ist. Hab für den damals noch 1200g gebraucht, weil ich unbedingt am Sonntag Epic Mount haben wollte und der Patch kam aber dann schon am Mittwoch und somit habe ich die 600g dafür praktisch beim Fenster rausgeschmissen. Als ich 68 wurde habe ich sogleich Nordend betreten und mir den Folianten für 1000g mit meinem Main geleistet. Stehe jetzt wie gesagt mit Main bei 5,3k fest und habe echt keine Lust meinem Priester Epic auch noch zu finanzieren, dass soll er sich gefälligst selbst leisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurila (8. September 2009)

Ein Freund von mir hat letzend bei sich die 70k Goldmarke auf tasche geknackt. Er betreibt regen handel im Ah. und er macht auch weiter. Mal sehen wan er sagt " Habe die 100k Marke geknackt"


----------



## killercookie (8. September 2009)

Ich häng seit Juni konstant bei ~1,6-1,7k nd hab noch nicht das epische Fliegen, da ich mich einfach nicht dazu durchbringen kann jeden Tag dasselbe zu machen^^

Gruß


----------



## lordxanatos (8. September 2009)

ich gurke imemr bei 40l-60k rum, da hab ich ma 60k und geb 30k fürn ring, adligenkartenset, chopper und so aus
heute hab ich 6,2k für den tankgurt+schuhe rausgeschmissen nur um auf über 36k hp zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht einfach besser aus nen tausender mehr, leider bin ich bei 35972 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da muss noch was nachgebessert werden
mittlerweile besitze ich den chopper, beide eismammuts natürlich den rotdrachen das tundramammut adligenkartenset 2 chars mit kaltwetter+epic fliegen, nen haufen mats im wert von knapp 15k mehr is grad nicht auf der bank, 45k in bar weil ich halt heut was gekauft hab und vor kurzem dann den ruf für die söhne hodirs, waren nochma 1200 relikte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also alles in allem gehts mir gut, flasks und so brauch ich nicht zu kaufen, werden einfach mats gekauft, proccs behalten rest verkauft, ergebnis 0 und ich hab genug flasks für wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dailys mach ich ausser der juwe daily ab und an und manchmal die hero daily wenn die ini passt keine, turnier bin ich seid es draussen ist beim sammeln dieser 25 dinger und farmen tu ich mittlerweile mim zweiten char, nem 70er manchmalm in tw wenn mir langweilig ist, rest ausschliesslich übers ah und ab und an mal im /2 meine berufe, vz und juwe spammen, ich kann die wichtigsten epischen juwe gems die ich als tank+dd brauche und die andere klassen am häufigsten brauchen, ich kann einen einzigen meta zusätzlich zu den standarddingern aber das reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf 5k/tag komm  ich mit ein bisschen mühe schon, nur durchs ah am we mehr, mein grosses problem ist halt, dass es sehr schnell wieder für crap ausgegeben wird.
ich war dummerweise beim start von 3.2 im urlaub daher hat ich kein erz eingelagert sonst wäre ich jetzt wohl auch reich und nicht nur so besitzend, dass ich keine dailys machen muss um meine laufenden kosten zu decken

mfg lordxanatos


----------



## Lailurya (8. September 2009)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> auf 5k/tag komm  ich mit ein bisschen mühe schon, nur durchs ah am we mehr



5000 Gold am Tag? Das du mal 60k hattest glaub ich dir gerne, gibt ja immerhin Ebay, aber 5000 Gold pro Tag zu verdienen ist recht weit hergeholt. Wie lange spielst du denn pro Tag?


----------



## lordxanatos (8. September 2009)

man kann nicht direkt die spielzeit nehmen, eher die afkzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 während ich lese, was anderes spiele oder nen filmgucke stell ich immer ma wieder was ins ah, unterbiete andere schau nach meinen auktionen, wenn man genug gleichzeitig drinhat was die leute kaufen wollen, was sie brauchen, dann schafft man locker 5k/tag, aber wie gesagt, mit mühe und die mühe besteht dann dadrin ma durchaus 3 stunden an nem tag am we zu sondieren, zu schleifen und zu dissen aber das was dabei rauskommt ist genau das was tausende spieler immer brauchen, darauf zu zählen das man ein geschmiedetes/geschneidertes epicitem wegkriegt is krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is unberechenbar
alles in allem sitze ich so an nem normalen tag 3-4 stunden mind in wow rum, spieler davon aber vllt max 1,5 stunden aktiv den rest lungere ich im ah rum, halbafk whispere chatte ausserhaln von wow oder mache halt die oben beschriebenen sachen


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

bin mit meinen 21 k gold recht gut dabei was^^


----------



## Freakypriest (8. September 2009)

Killdich schrieb:


> btw: Die Grenze bei 214k gibt es auch nicht mehr. Die liegt jetzt noch höher seit sie damals erreicht wurde.



warum hat Blizz zu wotlk noch gesagt die grenze wir nicht erhöht?


----------



## sanders (8. September 2009)

atm steh ich bei 92k - meine twinks freuen sich darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordxanatos (8. September 2009)

die grenze fürs maximale gold auf einem cahr liegt bei 214k,xxx die grenze für die maximale menge die man transen kann wurde von angehoben


----------



## Kofineas (8. September 2009)

auf meinem heimserver habe ich insgesamt ein bischen über 6000 an budget


----------



## normansky (8. September 2009)

Bei mir dreht es sich immer so zwischen 100k und 150k... je nachdem ob ich mal wieder das AH aufkaufe oder nicht.
Bestes Beispiel, Äonenfeuer, kaufe ich momentan für ca. 7g massig auf und verkaufe es wieder in 1- 2 Wochen für ca. 20g. Hinzu kommen die Epic Sachen und diverse "Kugeln"^^


----------



## Bigfeet (8. September 2009)

Leidenschaftlicher Twinker, komm von daher meist nicht über die 8k raus

Schnelles fliegen bekommt diese woche der 9. char. 
Kaltwetterflug dank boa foliant bei allen vorhanden.
8 mal dualskillung.

AH ist nicht so meine Welt, Gold kommt meist über daily´s und normale questen rein.
Im augenblick tummeln sich da um die 5k wenn ich alles zusammen nehme.


----------



## normansky (8. September 2009)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> die grenze fürs maximale gold auf einem cahr liegt bei 214k,xxx die grenze für die maximale menge die man transen kann wurde *von* angehoben



Und du wolltest *WAS* damit sagen?


----------



## Stevesteel (8. September 2009)

5,3k nur, aber ich brauche eh atm nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmiddel (8. September 2009)

Kentoff schrieb:


> 200.000G geht ehh nicht maximum ist doch auf 49.990G gesetzt pro char und 4 chars mit fast 50k Gold hat ehh keiner



Falsch, bei mir in der Gilde hat einer das Gold-cap erreicht mit ca.215000 Gold. Er konnte dann aus dem Briefkasten keine Gold mehr entnehmen. Er hat auch im Gildenforum ein Screen gepostet, es ist also nicht nur Hörensagen


----------



## Jo_1984 (8. September 2009)

Ich hab momentan auch mehr als genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab 4 80er wovon alle schnelles Fliegen und Kaltwetterflug haben (ca. 28k Gold wert) und 3 Chars haben DualSpec (3k Gold Wert) aber nur noch 2 davon aktiv spiele.
Desweiteren hat mein Main den Chopper.

Mein Gold mache ich durch die Tunier Dailys mit 2 Chars sowie 1x Koch- und Angeldaily und mit meinem Twink die Juwelierdaily. So mach ich am Tag um die 300g. Wenn ich viel Lust hab farm ich ein bisschen Erz und ich transe halt jeden Tag einen Epischen Stein.
Ich twinke auch gerne da kommt auch genug Gold zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich Selbstversorger bin (Verzauberer,Alchi,Juwelier,Inschriftenkundler ; Natürlich auf alles Twinks verteilt) brauch ich meine Flask, Steine, Glyphen etc. nicht überteuert im AH kaufen.


Also ich werde so schnell nicht pleite gehen...


----------



## 19Chico73 (8. September 2009)

Ich habe im Moment 5k.
Mein DK Twink hatt Epik fliegen und ich bin im Besitz der Chopper, dem Mamut der Söhne Hodirs, dem Tundramamut des Reisenden  + dem geätzten Band von Kirin Tor
Mein G verdiene ich durch Daylis und AH Verkäufe.
Berufe Bergbau -Juwe, Kräuterer - Alchi.


----------



## Interminator (8. September 2009)

musste für zwei meiner twinks epic fliegen kaufen jetzt hab ich nurnoch 6k aber das kommt schon wieder^^ ich verdien mir die kohle durch bb und häuten


----------



## Technocrat (8. September 2009)

Als Kriegerin ist man zwangsweise ständig pleite. Was ich verdine (so 500-700g pro Woche) landet immer direkt in besserer Ausrüstung oder Verbesserung derselben mit Enchants etc. Ich konnte mir bisher nicht mal ein episches Flugmount leisten...


----------



## e!ht (8. September 2009)

Gosi schrieb:


> over 9000!111111



hahahha 4chan opfer xD


----------



## Gnorfal (8. September 2009)

Ich habe xxx.xxx GOld und meine Accdaten sind:

So, mehr Infos brauchen die Hacker ja nun nicht mehr, um interessante Accounts knacken zu wollen....


----------



## Buschwalker (8. September 2009)

Bin auf so mancher neidisch ich gammel auch so zwischen 0 bis 600g rum -.- blöde repkosten ^^


----------



## deluc (8. September 2009)

Aktuell nur noch 3.5k da ich meim Twink Epic Flugmount, Kaltwetterflug + Dualspecc gekauft hab = 7k Gold weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (8. September 2009)

Goldbunkern liegt mir nicht. Für Raids und Reserven gammel ich immer so um die 1000 rum. Dafür hab ich 4 Bankchars vollgepackt mit allerlei Mats, die ich im Lauf der Zeit gesammelt habe. Kaufen muss ich mir kaum was, hab bis auf Ingi alle Berufe oben, und Ingi auch schon bei fast 400. Was ich an Mats brauche, wird gefarmt.


----------



## coolcasis (8. September 2009)

ich liege atm bei etwa 2k konstant habe mit 2 chars dualspecc mit 2 chars epic fliegen plus mount und einen mit normal fliegen plus mount sowie einige chars zwischen 10 und 40 was noma bissl kleingold gibt


----------



## Æxodus (8. September 2009)

Bis vor 3 Wochen 31466 Gold auf meinem Main gehabt. Jetzt nur noch 9k auf Main und 4k auf 2 twinks verteilt. Jaja Epic Fliege und Kaltwetter ist teuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Kimbini (8. September 2009)

also ich habe nie große goldsummen bei meinen chars. reparaturen, ausbildungen etc. kosten ja auch immer gut gold und was über ist, wird den twinks hinterher geworfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (8. September 2009)

je mehr chars man spielt, desto mehr gold nimmt man ja auch ein. vom gefühl her würde ich sagen dass man mehr gold reinbekommt als man ausgibt (je nachdem wie geizig man ist *g*).
ich schicke meist alles an meinen bankentwink, der auch die meiste kohle hat. die twinks finanzieren sich übers questen quasi selbst. für reiten/fliegen muss ich selten mal an meinen goldspeicher gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. für materialien schon eher.

momentan ist es ja so dass eh viel getwinkt wird. jeder hat berufe und übt sie aus. so kann man im grunde recht schnell übers AH an gold kommen. wenn man richtig heiß auf cash ist hört man sich mal um was derzeit ingame angesagt ist (im moment zb. die 8 dinopets, ulduarmats - und rezepte, die neuen transmutationen, usw.) und farmt/verkauft diese gezielt bzw. zockt die ab die ihren kram versehentlich zu billig einstellen.


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. September 2009)

Zwischen 10 und 20g hab ich immer was übrig...


----------



## Orag1 (8. September 2009)

ich hab mit meinen beiden 80gern 10 k gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und fange heute wieder mit WoW an :

PS: um mir so eine coole signatur zu machen mit all meinen Infos zu den WoW Chars, muss ich mich da auf allvater.de anmelden oder wie funktioniert das??


cheerz

Orag


----------



## Brainmaster (8. September 2009)

Bin atm bei 14k, hab mir letzte woche noch nen Adligenkartenset für 4,1k gekauft. 

Hab mit 5 Chars epic fliegen (+Kaltwetter) und 3 mal Dualspecc.

Aber ich farme echt wenig, das meiste krieg ich durch Juwi daily rein. Drachenauge dann im AH verticken, das sind dann pro woche so ca 700-1000g, je nach Preisen gerade

Hab auch mal mit den hergestellten Adligenkarten gut verdient, da bekom man ja auch bis zu 1k für ne Karte. Aber im moment farm ich selten Kräuter


----------



## Maginimma (8. September 2009)

heidiho
also ich habe 5 80er und 3 70-80er wovon jeder epicfly kaltwetterflug dualspecc hat.
die 80er haben die besten gems und besten verzis
und hab aufm main das große mammut und chopper is grade im bau
atm noch so bei 46k barem ungefähr.
mache einen großteil des goldes über vz matts im ah und natürlich normales ah farmen mit monopolisierungen und anderem schnickschnakc =) mach in ner woche ca 10k reingewinn aber is im moment steigend =)
achso nebenbei nmoch juwe und ingi auf nem twink hochgeskillt ohne auch nur einen fuss aus den hauptstädten rauszugehen (matts alle im ah gekauft)


----------



## Armour (8. September 2009)

Also meine Statistik sagt mir ich habe knapp 40.000 Gold erhalten, aber wo das hin ist würd ich gern ma wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Momentan lieg ich so bei knapp 1.000 Gold wenn ich Glück hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Lady (8. September 2009)

Ich bin so bei 2800 Gold momentan - Epic fliegen und dualspecc hab ich nur mit dem Main, die Twinks sind aber en noch net soweit.
Dafür hab ich aber noch ne Gildenbank mit insgesamt 4 Fächern, da ging auch einiges an Gold für drauf...


----------



## Grinsch1985 (8. September 2009)

26050G. zeit heut früh und noch ca 1k auf meinen ganzen Twinks


----------



## Konov (8. September 2009)

Ziemlich genau 1 Gold 70 Silber auf meinem 22er Schamanen. Hab aber auch vor 2 Wochen erst wieder angefangen. ^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. September 2009)

Mein Goldpegel pendelt ... Wenn ich wenig Gold habe farme ich ... Und wenn ich viel hab, kauf ich mir irgendein Spielzeug wie´s Tundramammut xD ...


----------



## jamirro (8. September 2009)

5 80er - aktuell bei ca 82k

ich farme kaum -berufe bringen gold

juwe, schriftgelehrter, alchi, ingi, vz, bb, kk, kochkunst und angeln alles auf max skill


----------



## Maternus (8. September 2009)

Weit über 200k.

Dafür verbringe ich auch mehr Zeit im Ah, als in Raids, etc.


----------



## Tosun (8. September 2009)

Bin eigentlich chronisch pleite und schwanke so zwisch 100 und 1k gold.


----------



## Shockfire (8. September 2009)

Momentan 3.5k

Aber geb das so gerne immer wieder aus:

über Account verteilt:
- 7 x epic Fliegen
- 7 x Kaltwetterflug
- 3 x Dual Specc


----------



## Zurrak (8. September 2009)

Schonmal was vom Bankgeheimnis gehört? Geht dich gar nichts an, wieviel Gold ich hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. September 2009)

atm 3 x 80er alle mit epic fliegen und immer noch ca 35 k auf Tasche ... habe aber auch nie son Unsinn gekauft wie Band der Kirin Tor ... da gehe ich lieber in ne Ini und hol mir dort ewas ...

So long


----------



## Hagriel (8. September 2009)

Card09 schrieb:


> Wegen solchen verlierern wie du es bist sind die preise so scheisse...
> Ich z.b. meins gut und stell was sau billig rein weil ichs nimmer brauch oder nur schnell loswerden will ...
> solche geldgeilen schweine brauch keiner sry






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stell's doch einfach teuer 'rein...
das Risiko auf den AH-Kosten sitzen zu bleiben trägst du dann halt auch selber!

Über die Preise im AH rege ich mich schon lange nicht mehr auf... Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis, so ist das nunmal in der Marktwirtschaft.
Wenn mir was zu teuer erscheint kaufe ich's halt nicht, will ich's unbedingt haben, muss ich es mir erfarmen oder halt in den sauren Apfel beißen.

Ich bin auch ein AH-Fetischist, auch wenn meine gildies immer sagen WoW sei keine Wirtschaftssimulation... es ist halt ein RPG und jeder spielt es wie er mag...
Mann mann mann... die Chinafarmer drücken die Preise runter, die 'Händler' treiben sie rauf... kann man es euch eigentlich auch mal recht machen???

*JAPS*

btt. 15k über alle chars verteilt alle 3 mains haben episches Reiten/Kaltwetterflug, die entsprechenden mounts und dualspecc...

Ich mag Farmen und das AH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Éothain (8. September 2009)

Immo etwa nur 10k Gold auf 3 80ern zusammen. Wird aber stetig mehr. Ist ja auch nicht schwer. Aber dafür habe ich bereits mit 5 Chars Epicfliegen+ Kaltwetterflug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (8. September 2009)

Warum sollte man jz schon Gold bunkern? Fürs neue Addon oder wie?^^


----------



## Larmina (8. September 2009)

Ich hab atm 6k weil die halt rumliegen^^


----------



## Amnezia (8. September 2009)

Wenn ich das so lese werd ich neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich besitze einen 80 und Atm 2,2k Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IIIFireIII (8. September 2009)

Also mein Main hat derzeit noch ca.17k Gold. Weil er zuletzt den Chopper bekommen hat, ist der Kontostand um die Hälfte geschrumpft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Twinks kommen zusammengerechnet auf rund 6,5k Gold.


----------



## Freakypriest (8. September 2009)

Schwankend zwischen 1k-10k ich achte nie drauf spare nie. Nur über 1k bleiben für Repkosten (4Stunden try sind leicht 200g) das ist alles.


----------



## Fxe (8. September 2009)

Ich hab auf meinem Char imo ca 3k.
Ich versuch grad zu sparen aber naja...
Da ich eig manchmal auch raide, und iwie oft mit Unfähigen, hab ich oft viel Reppkosten.

Und dann geht da auch noch was für Buff Food drauf unso.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (8. September 2009)

Seit ich das Große Eismammut gekauft habe bin ich froh wenn ich mal 600g habe da ich überhaupt keine lust mehr auf farmen / Dailys habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (8. September 2009)

Zwischen 10k und 20k kommt immer drauf an was grad im AH angeboten wird.


Aber kann mir mal einer erklären wie die Typen von Ensidia an das ganze Gold kommen?


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (8. September 2009)

Occasus schrieb:


> Zwischen 10k und 20k kommt immer drauf an was grad im AH angeboten wird.
> 
> 
> Aber kann mir mal einer erklären wie die Typen von Ensidia an das ganze Gold kommen?


 Viel Raiden wenig wipen Summiert sich mit der Zeit auch und da sie die meisten Marken nicht mehr brauchen/Gebraucht haben werden sie damit z.b. Runenbeschriebene Kugeln gekauft und diese im AH vertickt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexter2000 (8. September 2009)

Occasus schrieb:


> Zwischen 10k und 20k kommt immer drauf an was grad im AH angeboten wird.
> 
> 
> Aber kann mir mal einer erklären wie die Typen von Ensidia an das ganze Gold kommen?




Gold kauf die haben im keller 500chinafarmer eingestellt die farmen das gold für ensidia


----------



## Kahoroy (8. September 2009)

Hatte 9k, als ich aufgehört habe hab ich ca. 4k an nen Freund geschickt, dass ich noch genau 5k hatte.


----------



## Seryma (8. September 2009)

Lächerlich das viele nich richtig abstimmen und deshalb über 200k wählen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab immer so knappe 2k gebunkert, auf jedem meiner Mains  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steve Coal (8. September 2009)

Die Aussage seit WotLK wäre Gold kein Problem mehr ist in sofern falsch, als dass es schon mit BC angefangen hat. Im Endeffekt waren die Daily-Quests der Punkt ab dem Goldfarmen für jeden unabhängig von seinem Equip kein Problem mehr war!
Mit Raiden und dem Farmen von seltenen Items oder Mats konnte man schon vorher kohle machen, aber das war doch immer wieder recht abhängig vom Equip wie lange man dann dafür gebraucht hat.
Die Dailys waren so ausgelegt, dass die nun wirklich jeder machen konnte.
Natürlich haben solche Daily-Hubs wie die Sonnenbrunneninsel und jetzt in WotLK das Argentumturnier das ganz nocheinmal beschleunigt.

Ja, ich habe viel Gold, aber ich habe auch einige Chars die ich spiele, wenn also wieder mal ein Epicmount samt Flugfertigkeit ansteht und dann der Kleine noch nach Nordend kommt sind halt mal schnell über 6000 Gold weg und da bin ich eigentlich ganz froh dass ich da nicht mehr erst Tagelang das Farmen anfangen muss.
Ich farme auch kein Gold mehr, ich mach halt beispielsweise mit mehreren Chars immer wieder die Argentumturnier-dailys da kommt das Geld von ganz alleine.

Und nachdem ich für Berufe fast nichts ausgebe sondern mir da versuche die Mats selbst zu erspielen brauche ich da auch nicht viel.

Wenn man also Geld braucht ist das in der Tat seit einiger Zeit doch recht einfach und ab einer Gewissen Schwelle gehts dann wie von selbst.


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> tjo, kann man halten wie ein dachdecker. mein motto....
> 
> gold hat man, oder nicht. punkt.


Ich habs eher nicht... ;D


----------



## Lokiss (8. September 2009)

3 chars mit epicflugskill und dualspecc + eigne gildenbank voll mit glänzendem teurem kram - restgold is so 4500 auf 7 chars verteilt


----------



## Peachum (8. September 2009)

Habe auf meinem main 100g +blaues fliegen + kaltwetter + dualspecc
und auf meinem twink( eigentlich besser equipt als mein main^^) 300g + blaues fliegen + dualspecc


----------



## Djendra (8. September 2009)

Alle Chars zusammen bin ich derzeit bei ca. 13k Gold.

Mein Main, liegt ca. bei 8,5 k, sobald der bei ca. 10-11k liegt, bekommt einer meiner twinks epiq-fliegen.


----------



## Gnorgh (8. September 2009)

In Summe atm knapp 7k. Außerdem 3 80er mit Epic fliegen (auch in Nordend). Das sind also auch nochmal knapp 20k Gold in Flugskills...


----------



## Gerti (8. September 2009)

Hab auch immer so ~1k Gold

Tank hat raid kosten von ca 175g den abend. Hab 4 raidtage...
Neue Items wollen VZ/gesockelt werden.
Twinks brauchen Mounts (Priest brauchte epic reiten)
Nobles deck gekauft
ulduar tank/dmg gürtel craften lassen
...

also ich spare immer bis so 5k gold und dann werde ich die wieder für iwas los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. September 2009)

Ich versuche Eisern zu sparen .. aber dank der Aion Beta komm ich atm nich wirklich zum Dailys machen ^^ Seis drum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe aber immer so im Schnitt ~ 3 k trotz Tank und Inis gehen (Reppen usw)


----------



## mokkajojo (8. September 2009)

ich häng immer zwischen 0-300g, weil bei 3-4 Raids die woche a 3.5-4 h geht halt ziemlich viel für flasks, bufffood und reppkosten drauf

1 Raid: ~ 4 flaks = 120g, bufffood ca 100g, 2-3x reppen = 100-150g = ca 350g x 4 = also ca 1400g die woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (8. September 2009)

Dürften momentan so etwa 2000-4000 Gold sein auf meinem Bankchar, also nichts großes, mein Main hat auch noch ca. 1000 Gold, ich spare noch etwas, bis ich mir Epic Fliegen, Dualspec und Kaltwetterflug kaufen kann, aber ich muss ja eh erst 80 werden, hab ne längere Pause hinter mir.


----------



## Maternus (8. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Lächerlich das viele nich richtig abstimmen und deshalb über 200k wählen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll ich behaupten weniger zu haben, damit Du Dich besser fühlst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forgoth (8. September 2009)

Mein Chara dümpelt so auf 1.000 Gold rum...


----------



## Naho (8. September 2009)

Ich habe immer so zw 1k-5k, aber ich farme auch net wirklich. Bei mir kommt das meiste Gold durch Ini's rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. September 2009)

Gosi schrieb:


> over 9000!111111


das sowieso z.Z. hab ich so ca. 9800 bis 10200 je nach ini die wir raiden in pdk wird gern mal öfter gewiped (scheiß faction champions :<)


----------



## Chalis (8. September 2009)

Ich hab überhaupt keine Probleme mit Gold, hab eine Frau, die für mich farmed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexalot (8. September 2009)

...viel zu wenig...


----------



## sylania (8. September 2009)

Im moment hab ich mit 3 80ern, die alle Epicmount und Kaltwetterflug sowie Dualspec haben, ca 19 k Gold

Und zu den meisten die hier meinen irgendwie nicht an Gold zu kommen, 

geht mal Questen, nicht umsonst wurden die Daylis auf 25 pro tag angehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man was haben will muss man Konzequent sein.


----------



## biemi (8. September 2009)

da ich ab 75 nur mehr im av gelevelt habe, habe ich kein gold zusammenbekommen und ist jetzt schwer die 5k für epic fliegen zusammenzubekommen.
gestern kam ich nach einem tag famren auf 1k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das war dann leider schnell weg aufgrund umskillen. dann braucht man auch gleich nette sockeln für die neue skillung und glypen müssen auch drin sein.
naja dann noch ein 3on3 team gründen und schon muss man schauen das man genügend gold fürs reppen zusammenkratzt ^^

edit: also wird es sich für dich nicht lohnen meinen account zu hacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (8. September 2009)

Über alle Charaktere habe ich mittlerweile etwas über 20k angesammelt, und im Augenblick bin ich nicht wirklich aktiv am Gold hereinschaufeln.

Dabei ist zu berücksichtigen, dass alle drei Charaktere, die zum epischen Fliegen in Nordend berechtigt sind, dass auch können. Ich hasse nichts mehr als das lahmar* Herumgegondel mit Standardfliegern...


----------



## Nuelo (8. September 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe, waren es etwa 29800. Hab aber 3000 an Freunde verschenkt.



Darf ich dein Freund sein? ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestSüdWest (8. September 2009)

Völlig Genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (8. September 2009)

Oh man, naja, was man nun herausgefunden hat:

Die Buffed Community besteht zu 8% aus Schwachmaten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crudelus (8. September 2009)

verdammt ich bin glaub die ärmste sau der ganzen community xD
hab so ~200g vlt xD


----------



## Droyale (8. September 2009)

atm 245 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (8. September 2009)

Kentoff schrieb:


> 200.000G geht ehh nicht maximum ist doch auf 49.990G gesetzt pro char und 4 chars mit fast 50k Gold hat ehh keiner



Nein, Goldmaximum beträgt 214748 Gold 36 Silber und 46 Kupfer, dann kommt oben wo die Fehler ala "Ihr habt nicht genug Mana/Wut/Energie/wasauchimmer" kommen, beim z.b. Verkaufen von einem Item die Meldung "Goldlimit erreicht."

Nein, es ist kein Fake oder eine Lüge, probiert es aus.


----------



## Sentro (8. September 2009)

Ich hab momentan 10900 Gold, spare aber auch auf den Chopper, das Mammut und den Ring der Kirin Tor...aber ich glaub, als erstes hol ich mir den Ring.

Verdient hab ich das ganze Gold durch die Argentumdaylies beim Turnier sowie quer verstreut die Daylies über Nordend (Ruf farmen bei den Söhnen z.B.). Allerdings mache ich die Daylies nur unregelmäßig. Zudem bin ich (Hexer) Schneider und Verzauberer, sodass ich mir das meiste Zeug selbst verzaubern kann und keinen Vz suchen muss.


----------

